# Official GBAtemp Poll: Best GBA Game



## Costello (Nov 21, 2006)

Vote for the best GBA game here!


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Nov 22, 2006)

other

how can you forget to add Metroid?


----------



## Costello (Nov 22, 2006)

OK, I'll post my thoughts.
So my favorite game isn't one of these, it's actually Sabre Wolf.
But this isn't about *my favorite game* it's about *the best GBA game*.
Think of a game that would make you buy the GBA. Well I must say the Golden Sun games are really specific to the GBA and have attracted many.
So my vote goes for the Golden Sun series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> how can you forget to add Metroid?


Damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew we missed something..
There are just too many great games and series. But nevermind, your vote will count!


----------



## tshu (Nov 22, 2006)

Astroboy: Omega Factor. :'(


----------



## memyselfandi (Nov 22, 2006)

POKEMON IS DA BEST!


----------



## OrR (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't like the poll choices... I would have gone with Payback or Need for Speed Underground. Rhythm Tengoku, Dotstream and F-Zero, too. Too many choices... On the other hand, now that I think about it, there weren't really any awesome GBA games I can remember...
From this list, Wario Ware. It was pretty awesome and it was original. Second choice would have been Advance Wars, the first part was pretty fresh, at least for the western world.
I guess I'll have to play Mario & Luigi - Superstar Saga some day even though I can't stand those guys much longer...


----------



## santakuroosu (Nov 22, 2006)

Where are the Megaman Zero series? D:


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Nov 22, 2006)

GOLDEN SUN FOR THE WIN


----------



## Hitto (Nov 22, 2006)

I clocked 130 hours on FFTA. Best bang for your buck, guaranteed.


----------



## Keeper (Nov 22, 2006)

My vote goes to Wario Ware, as much as I loved golden sun, advance wars, castlevania and the rest, Wario Ware was something really special and nintendo is really using the franchise well with touched, twisted and the new wii one, I hope this series will continue for a very long time


----------



## Blu` (Nov 22, 2006)

Barbie Race and Ride


----------



## m2pt5 (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> I clocked 130 hours on FFTA. Best bang for your buck, guaranteed.


Seconded. I have no idea how many hours I clocked, but I know for a fact that I finished every single mission in the game before I stopped playing it.


----------



## knl (Nov 22, 2006)

Mario & Luigi superstar saga


----------



## carloandreacchio (Nov 22, 2006)

Go Goldensun GO!


----------



## Darkforce (Nov 22, 2006)

Being a big fan of F-Zero, the F-Zero series would probably be my first choice... Maximum Velocity was average, but GP Legend and Climax were both awesome games.

Other than F-Zero, Golden Sun would get my vote too, the first game was mindblowing, it really showed what the GBA was capable of.

Advance Wars and Fire Emblem would both come a joint second/third on my list... I'm not a massive SRPG fan but these games really ate up a lot of gaming time.

Mario Tennis and Golf are also worth mentioning, they were very good games. And of course Wario Ware, dam that game was crazy!

Loads of other games had an impact on me too... remember playing V-Rally 3? I had trouble believing something like that was even possible on the GBA! Heck it has better visuals than some DS games lol. Megaman Battle Network was great back in the day too, shame Capcom ruined it. Hmm... so many good games (and quite a few stinkers!).

=)


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 22, 2006)

Castlevania! best gba series EVAR!!1!
the last 2 tho.. circle of the moon was kinda weak..


----------



## spengo (Nov 22, 2006)

Fire emblem for the win dudes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ff tactics is good too


----------



## StingX (Nov 22, 2006)

Megaman Battle Network 2 is the best, this poll is worthless. if you must put (series) it shows you can't even pick ten finalists. booooo


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 22, 2006)

Metroid Zero Mission Hands down for me.
Advance Wars comes in at a tight second tying with the Mario Advance Series


----------



## Vincent Vega (Nov 22, 2006)

That´s a joke?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Metroid series!


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Nov 22, 2006)

Other...
Metroid series FTW bitchs >.>


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Nov 22, 2006)

Metroid Series should be up on that poll list.
Why Super Mario Advance?


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(TheGreat2nd @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> Metroid Series should be up on that poll list.
> Why Super Mario Advance?



Because Yoshi's Island for GBA ruled... that's why....

+1 for Super Mario Advanced Series


----------



## ChrisCrawford (Nov 22, 2006)

Too many good games to chose. Thought I don't understand why Golden Sun is winning!? My personal favorit were the two FEs but I've always been an FE fan. Wario Ware rules but I know people who can't stand it.

I'm gonna say Super Star Saga.


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 22, 2006)

I love lots of games, but the release of Pokémon Ruby & Sapphire makes me bought a GBA


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 22, 2006)

Castlevania (series)
Zelda - The Minish Cap
Megaman & Bass
Megaman Battle Network (series)
Megaman Zero (series)

I vote other for those three!


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Nov 22, 2006)

i'd say why isn't Metroid Fusion on the list ?


----------



## Slipurson (Nov 22, 2006)

aaah just cuz u mentioned Golden sun series.. i now HAVE to dig out my GBA games and replay them again.. oh w8.. i can just play them on my M3 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway voted for Golden Sun.. FF tictacs advance is a close second tho


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 22, 2006)

Ooo tricky one this... The Castlevania series is made of pure awesome but this isn't just about stuff I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Warioware was perfectly designed for a handheld console; innovative, easy to pick up, quick to put down and didn't get you stuck in long sequences, in short it's perfect for times when you don't always have long to play and addictive enough for the times when you do.

Golden Sun I haven't played enough of yet to say; only 3 hrs in but it's looking pretty good so far. I don't play handheld RPG's often but when I'm in the mood to I keep coming back to it, so it must have something going for it there.

FF:TA: no. Pretty, but the gameplay's too repetitive, the party members are a nightmare to keep track of and the game's far too long (kept forgetting the plot)


... oh sod it, 2:15am brain = puddle of melty doom; I'll sleep on it.


----------



## lagman (Nov 22, 2006)

-Checking GBArms favs-

Original game: Wario Ware
Port: Doom (It´s perfect!)


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 22, 2006)

FFTA is nice... i voted for that.

gameplay is a bit repetitive but having tons of classes to choose from is fun & then the laws bend the game right around so you have to be innovative. party members are hard to keep track of but that's war for ya... you gotta keep track of everyone & everything. i can't forget the plot... it's not so very complicated so it's not a bad thing that you can sidetrack between missions to level up.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Nov 22, 2006)

It's a bit unfair to put the Mario Advance series since it's rereleases of games that arguably revolutionized their genre (or just plain dominated gaming) during their time.

Super Mario Bros 3
Super Mario World
Yoshi's Island

Maybe it's just me, but how can you compete legends? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, they're ports.


----------



## Venoman (Nov 22, 2006)

My vote for Other: Tactics Ogre - The Knight of Lodis.  Vastly superior to Final Fantasy Tactics in the variety of characters, the storyline, and most importantly the gameplay.  No freaking laws system!


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 22, 2006)

Im gonna have to go with the Castlevania series. I thought Aria of Sorrow was just plain god-like.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 22, 2006)

I voted minish cap

mario and luigi, golden sun and yoshis island only other competitors


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 22, 2006)

Of those listed, and I haven't played them all, I like the Wario Ware.
That being said, Orbital hasn't been out of my GBA for quite a while.


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 22, 2006)

Golden Sun FTW!
It's soo good i'm trying to make my own xD
It's coming along ever so slowly. Need help making RPG engine.
Too bad they never made a 3


----------



## m_babble (Nov 22, 2006)

I probably liked Astro Boy the most.
That's bound to change when I play Mother 3 in English.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 22, 2006)

Its all about Advance Wars II!  The only gba game I actually bought.


----------



## Opium (Nov 22, 2006)

Golden Sun you foolishly foolish fools!


----------



## AshsToAshs (Nov 22, 2006)

OTHER:
*Rhythm Tengoku*

Thats the GBA game i had the most fun with, and the only GBA game i ever bothered to complete.

plus its just so damn cute!






-Ash-


----------



## kobewan (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> Warioware was perfectly designed for a handheld console; innovative, easy to pick up, quick to put down and didn't get you stuck in long sequences, in short it's perfect for times when you don't always have long to play and addictive enough for the times when you do.
> 
> Golden Sun I haven't played enough of yet to say; only 3 hrs in but it's looking pretty good so far. I don't play handheld RPG's often but when I'm in the mood to I keep coming back to it, so it must have something going for it there.
> 
> FF:TA: no. Pretty, but the gameplay's too repetitive, the party members are a nightmare to keep track of and the game's far too long (kept forgetting the plot)



I don't like Warioware, its too....random. Doesn't feel enough like a game. I agree with FFTA as well, I got 20-30 hours into the game and kept expecting something to happen, but nothing ever did. Too repetitive and not enough plot.


On the other hand, anybody who hasn't at least tried the Golden Sun series is really, really missing out. I only played GS1 4-5 years ago (my computer couldn't handle emulating GS2) and playing through the series properly was a big reason I even bought a DS. Those games were just that good. 

So my vote can be summed up with "Golden Sun you foolishly foolish fools!"


----------



## Tidegear (Nov 22, 2006)

*EDIT*
I take back my vote for Metroid Zero Mission only because I want to vote for...
*BOKTAI 2!!!*
*EDIT*


----------



## lagman (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(kobewan @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> ----.
> ...
> I don't like Warioware, its too....random. Doesn't feel enough like a game.
> ....



Ouh, that hurts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wario Ware is a Minigames game, remember: 
*Wario Ware:Mega Microgames.*

Sure it´s short and maybe not too deep but that´s part of his beauty.
It´s a perfect game for a portable console.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









How about making the poll categorized?: Action, FPS, Sports, RPG, etc..


----------



## TheStump (Nov 22, 2006)

*...GUNSTAR HEROES?*

1-Zelda
2-Advance wars
3-Golden Sun
4-Mario Power Tennis


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> *...GUNSTAR HEROES?*
> 
> 1-Zelda
> 2-Advance wars
> ...


----------



## johnnywalker (Nov 22, 2006)

I like Wario. He is the best


----------



## TheRocK (Nov 22, 2006)

Metroid (series)


----------



## Torte (Nov 22, 2006)

Voted Castlevania (duh), but then Advance Wars, Mario & Luigi, Zelda and Wario Ware follow extremely closely too.  All great games BTW.  Truly the GBA is THE portable of yesteryear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah!  Where the heck is Metroid?!?!


----------



## Gnat (Nov 22, 2006)

Best game for me is Shining Force Advance. True, not an original GBA game but well ported with some nice extras.


----------



## helpme (Nov 22, 2006)

other....

Breath of Fire for me its what got me to get a gba


----------



## Ellara (Nov 22, 2006)

Golden Sun is what got me really into handheld gaming in the first place, so therefore I'm voting for it as it's still my favourite GBA series.

I wish Camelot would make more like it...


----------



## bajibbles (Nov 22, 2006)

Megaman Battle Network Series, 2 being the best.


----------



## nOGHRI (Nov 22, 2006)

The Metroid series.....


----------



## EM0rox (Nov 22, 2006)

Knight of Lodis, Gadget Racers, the Breath of Fire ports, Metroid Fusion, Invader, Warioware, Lunar Legend, who knows how many more...


I'd have to choose from those... It just isn't possible to name "the best" of anything because everyone likes different things...



Golden Sun sucked....


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Nov 22, 2006)

Yu-Gi-Oh.A reason alone to buy the GBA.

I haven't spent so much time on a lot of other games besides the Yu-Gi-Oh games on any console,just a few favorites (S.Street Fighter on mega drive,for instance) over the years.

Especially the 2006 tournament version, I wasted months and months playing.
And I'm 25.


----------



## Phats (Nov 22, 2006)

Knights of Lodis and FF Tactics were awesome to play but anyone play Boktai 1 & 2. These are fine pieces of code!!!


----------



## Harsky (Nov 22, 2006)

Voted Castlevania as that was the title that really hooked me onto the GBA scene. Wario Ware and Rythmn Tengoku is a close second.


----------



## plasmatron (Nov 22, 2006)

IRIDON 2


----------



## AzOmAn (Nov 22, 2006)

For me, it's Super Mario Advance 4 : Super Mario Bros. 3, i love it


----------



## skydoune (Nov 22, 2006)

As much as I wanted to vote for castlevania, my favorite game series ever created, I had to choose Other...

Astro Boy


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 22, 2006)

zelda the minish cap and then the castlevania series ...


----------



## kernelPANIC (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I really loved FFTA, Mario Vs Donkey Kong and Zelda but, since you didn't include MvsDK, I voted for Wario.
Good portable fun bitches!

EDIT: Oh! Btw, I hate every Castlevania game ever made for the GBA. I really don't see what you see in those games. It's just like one of those Barbie platformers but with goth crap.

EDIT2: In after trolling...


----------



## midget35 (Nov 22, 2006)

I may be completely off my rocker here, but I thought Driver 2 was an unbelievable port for the gba.

No other free roaming adventure / racing game gets close, AND its in 3D. And even more amazingly - no pop ups! How on earth did they manage it?

Sequel sucks though


----------



## kreatosoupa (Nov 22, 2006)

Lots of hours with FFTA, so I voted for that. But I also loved Mario Vs Donkey Kong and Dragonball Advanced Adventure. Advance Wars series a winner too.


----------



## hoser (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm really digging Final Fantasy 5 advance. That gets my vote.


----------



## shado blackstar (Nov 22, 2006)

Tales of the World: Narikiri Dungeon 2.


----------



## werwe (Nov 22, 2006)

They may not be the most critically lauded games on GBA, but I've spent more time playing the Megaman Battle Network series than any other on the system.  I've never played a more addictive portable game, and I'm eagerly anticipating the new series on DS.

So yeah, my vote goes to MMBN

On another note-- I can't believe so many people are voting for Golden Sun.  I've never played a more thoroughly average and unmemorable RPG in my life.  It would probably get my vote for most overrated GBA game.


----------



## Zhao (Nov 22, 2006)

Other - Megaman Zero 3


----------



## jirom (Nov 22, 2006)

other: Rhythm Tengoku


----------



## AppleJuice (Nov 22, 2006)

the Castlevania & Advance Wars series were great and I think an honourable mention should go to Astro Boy for being much better than just about anything else. But my vote can only go to:

Fire ProWrestling 2

You couldn't really ask for much more out of a game.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 22, 2006)

I voted for Castlevania from that list and am very happy to see it trouncing the others!

[-EDIT-]

Forgot about the Metroid games, love em as much as vanias, and also Super Robot Taisen games pwn!


----------



## DKnight (Nov 22, 2006)

Other: Super Robot Wars (series)


----------



## blitzpatzer (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(skydoune @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> As much as I wanted to vote for castlevania, my favorite game series ever created, I had to choose Other...
> 
> Astro BoyÂ


did you try Gunstar Superheroes?   I thought that better.


----------



## Newx (Nov 22, 2006)

Castlevania and Rockman/Megaman Zero series for me.


----------



## voltRis (Nov 22, 2006)

absolutely no way on earth. metroid zero mission/metroid fusion, hands down.


----------



## Orc (Nov 22, 2006)

Castlevania gets my vote.


----------



## carloandreacchio (Nov 22, 2006)

Damn PHP preventing me from voting twice... go GS go!


----------



## mat88 (Nov 22, 2006)

I vote for Golden Sun too!! That's a very good game and I hope they gonna make a game like this on the DS!

But I thing that Zelda the minish cape is a very good game too! And Advance War series too ... that's the 3 best game of the GBA for me


----------



## Lily (Nov 22, 2006)

This feels a bit like a GameFAQs poll, pitting different genres against each other..of course we're never going to agree! That being said, I voted for *Castlevania*, because all three GBA games are action/rpg perfection.

We should have a best of *genre* poll instead. Honestly, games like Minish Cap don't belong in this poll. Sure it's fun, but it doesn't deserve to stand with the other games in the series.


----------



## THeLL (Nov 22, 2006)

Advance Wars!! And after that: Wario Ware


----------



## kerz (Nov 22, 2006)

voted for Advance Wars, but missed the Tony Hawk series, enjoyed every one of them


----------



## kobewan (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a question: Why is there a listing for "Metal Slug" on the front page? Its not it the polls, and nobody has voted it in as other either. Maybe it was meant to be Metroid?


----------



## kobewan (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a question: Why is there a listing for "Metal Slug" on the front page? Its not it the polls, and nobody has voted it in as other either. Maybe it was meant to be Metroid?


----------



## Skoiler (Nov 22, 2006)

I love Pokémon Sapphire, but my vote goes for the Castlevania series; they are truly the best games ever made for the GBA.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 22, 2006)

Golden Sun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tied with Castlevania now.


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 22, 2006)

Zelda - Minish Cap sucked in my opinion due to the whole stone things... Metroid Fusion I didn't like the locked path rather than the exploration. Super Mario Advance was a nice suprise to see the new graphics and gameplay even though I hated SM2...SMW was a dead on port..shoulda had some extras but SMW portable is a reason alone to own the handheld. Zelda - A link to the Past was great and the four swords extra was amazing...if I had 3 friends at all times it definatly would deserve a top spot unfortunatly we all stopped talking cause I am a ruppee whore and threw then all down the holes too many times....so now I game alone...so alone =(...But man Metroid Zero Mission...despite being easier...it had that nastolgic feeling with new graphics but when the game REALLY won me over was when I beat mother brain and there was all that new gameplay. OMG I f'in loved it.


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 22, 2006)

I clocked over 100 hours on Golden Sun (2).


----------



## Ultraneko (Nov 22, 2006)

Other : Double Dragon Advance


----------



## NoNameFace (Nov 22, 2006)

i voted castlevania.
although golden sun is pretty good too but i've made my choice.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 22, 2006)

Slept on it; Castlevania it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From the comments think Metroid and possibly Megaman should be added to the options, there's a lot of love for those 2 series flying around here it seems


----------



## Akotan (Nov 23, 2006)

Tough question as GBA had such great games... I voted for Wario Ware because Nintendo made this game right, creating a wacky challenging game. Minish Cap was good, Final Fantasy Tactics had a great strategic system, Golden Sun was pretty cool but it's not ended (I have this feeling...)... Mario and Luigi was a lot of fun to play but it wasn't one of great GBA games...


----------



## Costello (Nov 23, 2006)

*NOTE*
The votes will be closed and the results will be published on Wednesday 29th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The previous poll reached 1438 votes in 1 week.


----------



## Jei (Nov 23, 2006)

Of course it is Castlevania. Just look at those three wonderful games on Gba - they have pretty graphics, music AND gameplay... plus, good story ^^

From the moment of posting...
Castlevania (series) - [ 116 ]
Golden Sun (series) - [ 117 ]
Gooo Castlevania, go!


----------



## Raziell (Nov 23, 2006)

CV gets my vote, HoD specifically. CotM wasn't so good, and I couldn't stand the pokevania shit in AoS and DoS, so unlike those two, HoD is pretty solid.


----------



## sandersvader (Nov 23, 2006)

Legend of Zelda: The Minisch Cap!


----------



## steelcage (Nov 23, 2006)

My best GBA game...

Golden sun (series) fabulous game
Advance war(series) its super
Zelda (series) dosnt need explication
Super mario 3 (but is short :S)
Metroid (yes metroid is cool)
SHining soul 2 
sword of mana (very cool game)
fire emblem its not bad
final fantasy 1 & 2
balders gate dark alliance ( its not bad too but short)


die pokemon die wario!!
im a pokemon murder
overdose of pokemon


Mario & Luigi - Superstar Saga is just a joke of rpg why is on gba list of best game its ridiculous i hate this game..
i play 1 hours and ....garbage


----------



## Stanny (Nov 23, 2006)

How about the 2nd poll with 3-4 winners of current?


----------



## paden61 (Nov 23, 2006)

Other-doom 1&2 ports


----------



## Nicky33 (Nov 23, 2006)

Advance wars forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the choice was hard


----------



## RueGorE (Nov 23, 2006)

I voted "Other" for Rhythm Tengoku.


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 23, 2006)

I didnt see Golden Sun,when i voted for poekmon!!!lawl

but go GHS


----------



## Bowser128 (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't decide, too many great games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I voted Golden Sun, not necessarily the best game, but the best thing I can do to make sure that steaming pile called Castlevania doesn't win.


----------



## Akotan (Nov 24, 2006)

QUOTE(RueGorE @ Nov 23 2006 said:


> I voted "Other" for Rhythm Tengoku.



Totally off-topic but I must say: I just can't pass through the quiz show stage! I know what I have to do but always miss the number of taps and rhythm! (>_


----------



## canvasch (Nov 24, 2006)

I bought my DS just so I could play fire emblem is all it's backlight beauty. I really wish it was doing better in the polls ohh well, I hope castlevania wins, SotN was such a great game


----------



## Torte (Nov 24, 2006)

Woohoo!  Go CV!


----------



## your name here (Nov 25, 2006)

Gyakuten Saiban series.


----------



## andres133 (Nov 25, 2006)

Fire emblem, they are awesome


----------



## subanark (Nov 25, 2006)

Metroid (series)


----------



## smashing (Nov 26, 2006)

Super Robot Wars series. 

GBA was the testing ground for numerous SRW gameplay concepts that was later ported over to DC, PS and soon XBOX.


----------



## Timo710 (Nov 27, 2006)

Golden sun , The first RPG I ever finished . I was 10 years old I guess , and I didn't even know what the word flashcard ment back then.


----------



## Houou (Nov 28, 2006)

Lol, why is Minish Cup (almost) winning? It was just... mediocre.

Just shows that people will go crazy over anything with Zelda in it.

Edit: And where is Phoenix Wright? I can't honestly say it's best series on the GBA, but it's just so different and outstanding (for what it is) that it deserves a shot at 'best gba game ever'.


----------



## |WickeD&#12 (Nov 29, 2006)

I would have voted GoldenSun, but i will have to go with "Other" and say *Tales of Phantasia*. this is probably one the best rpg games of all times and fact its on the gba now owns all.

but if we are go go off of non-ports ill go with goldensun, sincei  havent played all of minishcap yet.


----------



## legacyzz (Nov 29, 2006)

Golden Sun
Castlevania Aria of Sorrow
Metroid Fusion

Best GBA games EVER


----------



## Mortenga (Nov 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> I clocked 130 hours on FFTA. Best bang for your buck, guaranteed.



How sad..

M&L Superstar Saga


----------



## scrappster (Nov 30, 2006)

Other, I have to go with Tactics Ogre


----------

